# SS Clan MacIntosh



## Mary Paton

Hello,

I have joined this list in hopes of discovering more about my great-uncle James Templeton who was Chief Engineer on the SS Clan MacIntosh. He was born in Ayrshire in 1876 and died in 1910 so I imagine his time on the ship would be the 1890s - early 1900s.

While trying to join the list I saw that a message had appeared about the SS Clan MacIntosh but I have no idea how to access it. Nor do I know whether it was about the first ship of that name or a later one.

Thanks for any help.
Best regards,
Mary Paton, Australia


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, Mary.
This may have been the post you saw -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=20395&postcount=11
Or this one -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=171421&postcount=15
Both about a later one.
The only gallery pictures are of later ones as well -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=331637
I'm sure someone will be able to help meanwhile there were two ships of that name about at that time as listed on Miramar - 
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/245509
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/186563
Best of luck with your search.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## billyboy

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Mary and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Steve Woodward

Good day Mary,
The very best of luck in your search, enjoy your time with us
Steve


----------

